# Lawn mower wont run



## shan2themax (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a bolens? (bought at lowes) lawnmower that has decided to not run.  I have checked the oil and topped it off, and It has gas, it is primed before each time I try to use it and it wont run.  I thought that maybe the sparkplug was bad som I put a new one in.  It tries to start but it wont stay running.  Previously it would cut out and you would have to restart it, which is what made me check the oil and replace the filter (and yes I drenched it in oil).  anyways, It ran then for a little bit. Long enough to do two 30foot strips.  

What else can I try or look at?

It is a 5.5 HP and has a briggs and stratton motor


----------



## poppamole (Aug 15, 2009)

clean the air filter, drain the fuel tank and fill with fresh Regular gas, should run then


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 16, 2009)

Phone the local trade schools in your area and see if any of them offer a course in small engine service.  Often those courses will take lawnmowers, snowblowers, rototillers and such in from the general public and the students will repair those machines under the supervision of the instructor.  Typically, the instructors in those programs will offer that service to the other teachers at the school first, but if they still need machines, then you may be able to get yours fixed for the cost of the parts.


----------



## shan2themax (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats a thought, I also thought about doing that with my ductwork (main run)under the house for the heatpump


----------



## good_olboy2009 (Aug 16, 2009)

shan2themax said:


> I have a bolens? (bought at lowes) lawnmower that has decided to not run.  I have checked the oil and topped it off, and It has gas, it is primed before each time I try to use it and it wont run.  I thought that maybe the sparkplug was bad som I put a new one in.  It tries to start but it wont stay running.  Previously it would cut out and you would have to restart it, which is what made me check the oil and replace the filter (and yes I drenched it in oil).  anyways, It ran then for a little bit. Long enough to do two 30foot strips.
> 
> What else can I try or look at?
> 
> It is a 5.5 HP and has a briggs and stratton motor


check your carburetor    clean it good  most of the time when it will start then go dead that is your carburetor  you can buy a kit for it!   but also check to see if your intake valve  is closings check your valves make sure they are both closeing

but it dont hurt to de-carbonize your head  take your head off  take a flat head  screwdriver and clean that blaque off the head and valves and the head of the piston  most of the time the engine is not getting a enough compression


----------



## Green (Aug 17, 2009)

The Briggs and Stratton website has a troubleshooting guide that might help you. Sorry I cant post the direct link as I do not have the required 5 posts needed to post links .


----------



## capman1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Quick question...

Is it good fuel? Has the fuel being used in the mower sat over the winter? 

Here's the story. When I moved in last year, my neighbor sold me a Feather lite weed whacker for $25 bucks.  It was only used a couple of times by him.  When it wouldn't run well, (kept stalling out) I figured that I was taken.  He asked me a couple days later how it was working.  I said it kept stalling.  He then asked me if I put new gasoline in it, as over the winter the stuff that sits in the tank starts to degrade.  I drained the tank, put new gas in it and it ran like a new weed whacker.  

I'm guessing that any fuel sitting in a gas container (not just a tools tank) would degrade as well.  

It may seem like a no brainer, but it is a start.  Drain the mowers gas tank and get rid of the fuel you are using from whatever container.   Start over with newly purchased gasoline.


----------



## handyguys (Mar 25, 2010)

Stale fuel or a gummed up cab are likely culprits. Check out this show we did on mowers. 
Episode #14 &#8211; Getting that Mower Going!
Good luck


----------



## no_tropics (Oct 21, 2010)

I read through  Getting that Mower Going , and have a question.
You say change the air filter.
I know my mower has an oil filter. 
I have changed it regularly and it looks like it has oil on it.

Do all mowers have an air filter and and an oil filter?
in some models are they the same, or one filter for air & oil ?

The manual seems to be written to cover several models, so it reads like 
" if you have an air filter, it should be here, oil filter would be there etc . "
It does not clearly say that the mower has an air filter.

I tried going thru manual and then looking at my mower where it says air filter would be if it has one, but it looks like it would require major taking the top apart.
[not a quick remove this, and change filter)

So my question is do all mowers have an air filter AND an oil filter?
 2 different filters?
Or do cheaper models possibly not have both?

also, I wasn't sure whether to start a new thread or just out my question here, so please advise.


----------



## handyguys (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, all mowers will have an air filter. Not all will have an oil filter. Some, not all, will also have a fuel filter.

The basics - fresh gas, clean air filter, good spark plug, change the oil, replace oil filter if you have one, change the fuel filter if you have one. That's a basic, basic, tune up.

What seems to happen often is most modern gas contains ethanol. Ethanol attracts water and the water causes carb issues. Before you get into a carb you rule out some basics first.

back to your questions about filters - your mower definitely has an air filter. 

What is the model of the engine?


----------



## DrHicks (Oct 21, 2010)

I'd bet money that you have tiny grass clippings, dirt & misc. crud in the bowl of your carb.

If you're comfortable doing something like this, here's what I'd suggest...

1. Find the gas line & clamp it (small vice-grips, etc.).
2. Remove the bolt from the bottom of the carburettor bowl.  It's probably a 7/16" head.
3. Carefully remove the bowl, making sure you pay attention to the gasket.


The bowl should have some gas in it.  Mostly likely, you'll find quite a bit of crud in there.  Clean it out and re-install it, making sure that it's turned in such a way that the indentation in the bottom of the bowl is lined up so that the float can lower properly.  Be careful to make sure the o-ring/gasket is properly in place.


----------

